# behr ceiling paint?



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm in the market to have my popcorn ceilings repainted. The painter will be rolling the ceilings as well as the walls. I will be using Behr paint because I can get it locally for a decent price. I see Behr has Premium Plus Ultra interior ceiling paint and interior stain-blocking ceiling paint. Any suggestions whether I should go with either of these or regular flat paint for the ceilings? It appears the interior stain-blocking ceiling paint has much better reviews than the interior ceiling paint. I will probably use an eggshell paint on the walls, at most, because they are not textured.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a great call to use Behr or to try rolling a popcorn ceiling.
Your going to end it having blobs of popcorn poping off and sticking to the roller.
Now the perfect time to get rid of it!.
There's far better paints out there.


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't doubt there are far better paints out there. I'm on a budget. If I can get another brand locally for around $30 a gallon, I will consider. With the whole house having popcorn ceilings, I don't think I want to have it all removed. It is around 3500 ft^2.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That a look at the bottom of this page. Sherwin Williams has printable coupons for there sale going on.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

generally speaking ,the more money .the better the paint .and guys ,i hate to break it to you .lol but imho behr ultra is good paint :huh: notice i said good ,not the best but good:yes:.as for the popcorn ceilings ,sorry we dont have any in my neck of the woods cant help you:thumbsup:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cals400ex said:


> I'm in the market to have my popcorn ceilings repainted. The painter will be rolling the ceilings as well as the walls. I will be using Behr paint because I can get it locally for a decent price. I see Behr has Premium Plus Ultra interior ceiling paint and interior stain-blocking ceiling paint. Any suggestions whether I should go with either of these or regular flat paint for the ceilings? It appears the interior stain-blocking ceiling paint has much better reviews than the interior ceiling paint. I will probably use an eggshell paint on the walls, at most, because they are not textured.


The main question, to me, is whether or not this popcorn texture has been previously painted over. If "yes" you're probably good to go.

Use a high-nap roller, like 3/4".

The Behr Ceiling Paint is going to be fine. It's not the best stuff on the market, but it'll work.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

OK I think the key is you said RE-paint the popcorn so I assume it's already been painted. If not it's a whole different ballgame. I'm tired of arguing over paint brands. If your happy with B##$ use it . But as for cost SW ceiling paint is $24 a gallon then print off the 50% coupons at the bottom of the tread and you do the math.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I disagree. Where Behr Ultra might be a usable paint, the ceiling paint is one of the worst I've ever used. I think I still have 4 of the 5 gallons I bought sitting around here somewhere.
Worst coverage, tough to roll. 
Ceilings are harder than you might think. If they haven't been painted before, the moisture in the paint can loosen it up and make it fall off in chunks. 
If it has, you need something that will roll without lapping, and is super flat.
I spend money on good products to do ceilings, because I know how hard they can be with crappy products.
I often use BM super spec or ultra spec, with a good dash of water to loosen it up on them. But my favorite is BM's Muresco.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey Brush go to the link about cleaning brushes and let me know what you think.


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, I'm not saying the Behr is the best or anywhere near that. I have heard of some bad things about their ceiling paint, thus I wanted to ask the question. I do have access to SW paint, it is just farther away. If the prices are comparable, I can go that route. Also, the popcorn ceilings have NOT been painted yet. The painter said he is comfortable rolling it like he usually does. If you are suggesting SW, what product line do you suggest for the ceilings and for the walls that is a decent price? I know SW has a coupon right now (I don't know if they will have a black friday sale or not).


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

You have a painter? Why are you buying the paint, and asking us? 
If he is a real painter with actual experience, he should be knowing what he is talking about, recommending products HE knows based on HIS experience- and getting the paint.
I never let my clients buy or even tell me what to use. I have done this for a while. There are reasons why I chose what I choose.
You should expect a quality job from him. How he gets there is showing the quality of his skills and knowledge.


----------



## cals400ex (Nov 5, 2012)

He paints part-time. He wants me to pick the colors. I realize this isn't a high-dollar professional paint job. I'm getting 3500 square feet painted with two coats for $2500 after I buy the paint. The house is worth less than $200K, so it isn't anything fancy. I've seen his work and it is more than adequate for my needs.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Picking the colors is different than picking the paint. I always let the client pick the colors- I recommend the paint.

If you are paying him, he is acting like a professional. Price of the house is irrelevant.
If you handed me an inferior paint, but expected a quality job, I will write a proposal that states that you insisted on the material, and what I expect the outcome to be. And if you don't like it - too bad, you insisted.
If I am responsible- i will use the knowledge I have. If I don't have any, I am about to learn the hard way...


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to add if these ceilings have NOT been painted you cannot just roll them. The mixture in the paint will loosen the popcorn and it will come off in big gobs on the roller. It either has to be sealed with Gardz, put on with a sprayer then rolled, or the paint has to be sprayed on. And for he SW paint just their new ceiling paint, they just "improved" it and changed the name It either was Brilliance or is Brillience.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

This has nightmare, disaster, written all over it:whistling2:


----------

